# New to the game...



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I've recently got the catfish bug. I've been reading the forums and other items on the Web. Finally got out today...didn't catch anything. But, since it was my first time out, it was certainly a learning experience...

Tackle...I can't believe how much I went through (fishing the Red River)

Current - the river was really moving...is that good or bad?

Weedy...the area I was in seemed to be weedy..does a guy want to be on a sandy bottom?

Bait - I used some crap from a retail store...does that even work? I tried to catch a goldeye but only caught a couple of bullheads...

What other tips can you guys give? How much weight do you use to get down to the bottom? I wasn't sure if I was even on the bottom at times!

Thanks in advance...will hopefully reel in my first cat soon!


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Hope this helps...

Tackle- Reds to fast...

Current - The red is moving really fast, if you were fishing from shore that is a bad thing.

Weedy- Was it weeds or dead plant matter getting built up on ur line?

Bait - U could have used the bullhead as long as u killed it and cut head off. I don't use any stink baits all fresh or cut..

Weight- Right now you cant put enough weight on to keep the current from moving you down stream. Once things get back to normal I was using 3-4oz on the red last year and in some out of the way spots I was getting away with 2oz.

Craig


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i agree, i dont even fish when the current is moving like this. I dont like losing 20 set ups in a night cuz my weight wont hold. Im just waiting it out so i can get my boat on it again.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks guys...

Craig - what exactly is normal as far as current goes?

Do you guys do a lot of fishing right around Fargo then or do you move around?

Is it best to use "public areas" as opposed to private areas...such as a bridge on some highway that crosses into MN?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

The Red needs to drop about 3-4 feet then things will be back to normal. I fish mainly around Fargo no more that 30 mins away... I fish anywhere I can get to, I have one hole that I have to walk in a mile to fish it... I will also ask permission to fish in peeps back yards if needed. Craig

If you want more specifics give me a PM, I will be fishing all weekend around town.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i took the boat out the other night, had 2 anchors one navy and one mushroom anchor and my boat still didnt hold lol.


----------

